# هندسة التكاليف



## Eng. A (21 مايو 2006)

الأخوة الأفاضل 
ارغب تزويدي بمعلومات عن هندسة التكاليف وما يتعلق بها من كتب وبحوث وكذلك المعاهد التي تعطي دورات في هذا المجال وكذلك جامعات تعطي درجة الماجستير في هذا المجال ان وجد وهل نستطيع ان نقول ان هندسة التكاليف هو علم هندسي مستقل او انه يندرج تحت احد المجالات الهندسيه الاخرى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. A (27 مايو 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ غريبه


----------



## صابر دياب (28 مايو 2006)

أخي علم هندسة التكاليف هو علم هندسي مستقل إلا أنه يمكن القول بأنه يتبع علم إدارة المشروعات وهو ينقسم إلى قسمين أساسيين مثل أي علم تابع لإدارة المشروعات وهما:

1- تقدير التكلفة (Cost Estimation): وهو علم يختص بتقدير التكلفة لمشاريع لم تقام بعد وعلى 
حسب مرحلةا لمشروع يوجد عدة أنواع من تقدير التكلفة فهناك:

أ- تقدير التكلفة بغرض دراسة الجدوى (Feasibility study)وذلك بغرض دراسة 
الجدوى من المشروع أو بمعنى أدق هل ندخل المشروع أم لا وتتم عن طريق المقارنة 
بمشروع سابق مماثل مع تعديل التكلفة حسب الحجم النسبي للمشروع الحالي مقارنة 
بالمشروع السابق المماثل مع أخذ عوامل التضخم في الإعتبار

ب- تقدير التكلفة بغرض تخصيص ميزانية للمشروع (Budget Authotiztion) وذلك 
بعد أخذ القرار بدخول المشروع من الدراسة السابقة وذلك حتى يستطيع المالك تحديد 
ميزانية للمشروع وهو أدق من التقدير السابق.

ج- تقدير التكلفة بغرض الوصول إلى أنسب البدائل لتنفيذ للمشروع (System estimate) 
وذلك عن طريق طرح بدائل مختلفة من خلالها يتم تقدير تكلفة كل بديل بغرض الوصول إلى 
أفضل وأرخص البدائل وهو أدق من السابق.

د- تقدير التكلفة بغرض الدخول في العطاء (Bidding): بعد إختيار أفضل الطرق لتنفيذ 
المشروع يتم التقدير النهائي الدقيق لعناصر المشروع وذلك بغرض وضع أسعار للدخول في 
العطاء

وهنا يتم دراسة الأنواع التالية من التكاليف:

أ- التكاليف المباشرة :وهي التكاليف التي يمكن تحميلها على بند معين فمثلاً بند الخرسانة 
المسلحة يمكن تحميل عليها تكلفة الخرسانة الجاهزة والنجارين والحدادين والحديد والإضافات 
والخشب غيره ولها عدة طرق لتقديرها

ب- التكاليف غير المباشرة : وهي التكاليف التي لا يمكن تحميلها على بند معين ولكن لابد منها 
للمشروع مثل تكلفة الأوناش والأسوار وجهاز الأشراف هذه التكلفة يتم تقديرها ثم توزيعها 
بشكل معين على كل نشاط 

ج- التكاليف العامة والإدارية: وهي تكاليف المقر الرئيسي للشركة الأم يتم تحميلها على كل مشروع 
من مشاريع الشركة بشكل معين ثم يتم تحميل هذه التكاليف بشكل معين على كل بند في المشروع 
أو عن طريق نسبة من التكاليف المباشرة وهذه النسبة يمكن تقديرها من المشاريع السابقة 
المماثلة

د- علاوة خاصة بالمخاطر : يتم تقديرها نظراً لأن التكاليف السابقة تم إفتراضها على شكل أسس 
معينة قابلة للصواب وقابلة للخطاء وهذا ما يسمى بالمخاطر لذا لابد من وضع علاوة خاصة بهذه 
المخاطر بحيث إذا حدثت هذه المخاطر فلا يكون هناك إحتمال للخسارة وإذا لم تحدث أضحت هذه 
العلاوة ربحاً ويتم تقديرها عن طريق عمل تحليل للمخاطر (Risk analysis) هو علم قائم بذاته 
أو عن طريق نسبة معروفة مسبقة من المشاريع السابقة المماثلة

2- مراقبة التكلفة (Cost control): وهو علم يختص بمراقبة التكلفة للمشاريع المقامة فعلاً 
بغرض التأكد من أن التكاليف تتم فعلاً كما تم تقديرها وذلك عن طريق الخطوات التالية:

أ- مرحلة المراقبة وفيها يتم مراقبة كافة التكاليف المنصرفة بكل نشاط مع إعطائها كود يميزها 
بحيث بعد ذلك حين التجميع نعرف إلى أي نشاط يتبع هذه التكاليف

ب- مرحلة التحليل وهي مرحلة يتم فيها تحليل التكاليف السابقة التي تم تجميعها ثم يتم تنسيبها إلى 
كل نشاط بحيث يتم معرفة التكاليف الفعلية لكل نشاط ثم يتم مقارنة التكاليف الفعلية مع التكاليف 
المقدرة من قبل في مرحلة تقدير التكاليف بغرض معرفة إذا كانت التكاليف ضمن الميزانية 
المقدرة أم أقل أم أكثر

ج- مرحلة إتخاذ الفعل التصحيحي وفيها يتم إتخاذ قرارت تصحيحية في حالة الحيود عن الموازنة 
التقديرية بغرض إعادة الوضع إلى مساره الصحيح وفيها يتم إتخاذ قرارات تعود في النهاية نحو 
خفض التكلفة

د- هناك مرحلة وسيطة يتم من خلالها عمل ما يسمى يتحليل القيمة المضافة (earned Value 
anaysis)وهي طريقة لمعرفة أين وضعنا بلاضبط بالنسبة للبرنامج الزمني وبالنسبة للتكاليف

ج- مراحلة الحفظ وفيها يتم تدوين كل التكاليف بغرض إستخدامها لاحقاً في عمليات تقدير التكاليف


----------



## صابر دياب (28 مايو 2006)

أحب أن أضيف أن هندسة القاهرة وعين شمس والجامعة الأمريكية والأكاديمية تقوم بإعطاء دبلومات وكورسات ودراسات في هذا الموضوع


----------



## aly_moh (28 مايو 2006)

مشكور كتير و

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## mena01234 (27 أغسطس 2006)

رد رائع من المهندس صابر دياب

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## محمد رضوان بلاط (27 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اما بعد , 
كل الشكر لكم جميعا , وبارك الله بسعيكم والله الموفق ، في الحقيقة اود ان احصل على مراجع حديثة في هندسة التكاليف ولا سيما مراقبة التكاليف وشكرا


----------



## النائف (27 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للمهندس صابر دياب على هذا الايضاح الجميل والوافي 
وشكرا لكم جيمعا
النائف


----------



## احمد الديب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

احب اضافة ان جامعة الاسكندرية كلية الهندسة بها برنامج متكامل علي اعلي مستوي لدراسة التكاليف وعمل موزانة للوقت مع التكلفة


----------



## الجـروان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب مافي كتب معينه تفيد في هذا المجال خاصة لاصحاب مكاتب المقاولات


----------



## hosini2000 (17 يونيو 2007)

السؤال الذي يحيرني هو ..

المهندس الذي يعمل ( cost controller ) ..ماذا يفعل ؟ و كيف يفعله ؟

برجاء الإجابة على سؤالي و لو أمكن تنظيم دورة عن هذا الموضوع لأنه مهم و لأن الكثير من الشركات في مصر و خارجها تطلب مهندسين لهذه الوظيفة ..و الأرزاق على الله


----------



## مبتدئ1 (18 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي صابر


----------



## Amin Sorour (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للمهندس صابر
اصاب وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## Amin Sorour (18 يونيو 2007)

احمد الديب قال:


> احب اضافة ان جامعة الاسكندرية كلية الهندسة بها برنامج متكامل علي اعلي مستوي لدراسة التكاليف وعمل موزانة للوقت مع التكلفة



لو امكن يا هندسه تتدينا تفاصيل عن مده الدراسه و التسجيل و اي معلومات متعلقه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصانع (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً ... ومشكووور أخي المهندس صابر دياب


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (21 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للاخ صابر على ما قل ودل


----------



## magda (26 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر
شكرا للمهندس صابر دياب على هذا الشرح الممتاز


----------



## العبد الفقير (26 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mustafa_m_l (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramadan ali (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكور اخ صابر*

مهندس صابر هذا رد تقنى واضح وبسيط ونشكرك على هذا الايضاح
برجاء الاتصال على للأهمية 
رمضان على


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ صابر 
كنت طيب فى ردك حفظك الله


----------



## المحترم الاول (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بصراحة تخصص رائع


----------



## تامر احمد دياب (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م وضاح (21 أكتوبر 2012)

:56: thanks brother


----------

